# The Sin of Lying: How Labaran Maku Brought Ebola to Nigeria - Dr. Brimah



## Vunderkind (Aug 15, 2014)

_(This is an opinion article. Opinion articles express the views of the author and are in no way reflective of the philosophy of Nigerian Bulletin.)_

Decontee Sawyer, the widow of Patrick Sawyer – the Liberian who brought Ebola to Nigeria on July 20th this year – explained that her husband came to Nigeria with his Ebola infection because he believed he will get better healthcare and a cure for his ailment in Nigeria.

A quick google search for “Ebola vaccine” at the time Patrick got infected will tell you why anyone with Ebola would have booked the next flight to Nigeria: our minister of information, Labaran Maku had on April 2nd, two months earlier publicized that Nigeria was ready for Ebola and the Ministry had procured vaccines for Ebola. Of course, Nigeria could and should have vaccines for Ebola. We can afford to have sponsored local and even chartered foreign research companies and paid them to develop these vaccines for Africa 10 years ago, had it been we had our heads on right and thought about people over private jets.

Quoting Mr. Maku in the media:

“Nigeria is ready, because the Ministry has taken every precaution, including getting the vaccines and medicines in case there was any incident in Nigeria. “So far, there is nothing like Ebola fever in Nigeria, and Council was reassured that every step has been taken to ready our country just in case, infected persons come into the country from our neighbouring countries,” Mr. Maku said.

Nigeria’s president described Patrick Sawyer’s coming to Nigeria when he knew he had Ebola, as “mad” and “crazy.” Those are the exact two words that describe the misinformation of Jonathan’s minister of information, Labaran Maku. People are now asking him, “where are your vaccines?” Is it “salt bathe?” Is Labaran Maku behind the dangerous spreading of the idea that salt bathes are a vaccine for Ebola? He can be.

Labaran Maku, Nigeria’s minister of information’s announcement – that Nigeria was prepared and had vaccines for Ebola – are apart from being senseless, mad, crazy, criminal and treacherous, frankly evil.

But this is a trend with almost all of Nigeria’s president, Goodluck Jonathan’s appointees. The nation’s minister of interior, Abba Moro recently himself confessed to have been ruled by the devil when he ordered a crazy and mad immigration recruitment exercise that was designed as a dangerous scam to defraud the nation’s youth. In that exercise a million of Nigeria’s youth were taxed to a collective tune of millions of dollars and then gathered together on March 15th this year for an interview in stadia in herd conditions that led to stampedes and the suffering of thousands, injury of hundreds and death of over 25 job seeking youth.

Other of Jonathan’s ministers have been publicly disgraced in gross and simply evil looting scandals with one, Stella Oduah, finally being kicked out after the President could no longer take the heat and stay in her defense; and another, the minister of oil, Diezani Maduweke, also known as the oil godess, who the president continues to protect despite her being implicated in the nation’s suffering and the looting of over a third of the nation’s income with her having been caught in serial grand looting scams including a kerosene subsidy scam through which she loots as much as $4 million/day from the pockets of the nation’s poor. Money for healthcare.

But Jonathan’s ministers are not alone in this. The mad and crazy curse Nigeria faces extends to almost all his executive appointees. It can be recollected that in January, Jonathan’s new Chief of Defence Staff, Air Marshal Alex Badeh came out swinging to demonstrate his lack of bearing and resonance with the nation in distress with his statement that “Boko Haram will be ended in April.” The only thing that happened in April was the abduction of 234 Chibok girls, one of the most publicized worst actions of Boko Haram. (Of course many other things happened in April, including serial bombings of the nation’s capital, Boko Haram murders of hundreds and displacement of thousands of farmers in the north, etc, etc.) The girls are still with the terrorists and the terrorists are stronger than ever – by this August – as they (Boko Haram) keep constantly acquiring weapons and military vehicles for their operations from the arsenal and armored fleet under Alex Badeh’s watch.

One might think that it is just the end times and Nigeria is the epicenter of the Armageddon; because it is not that Nigeria lacks conscientious people and employable ministers. Not too far back, the nation had a decent and anti-corruption and anti-terror president, late Umaru Yar’Adua who even dared to go after his predecessor, Obasanjo who got him in power, overturning ‘illicit’ refinery privatizations to the cabal and next setting out on Abuja Hilton and directing the EFCC to “stop at no one,” before he suddenly died. One also remembers ministerial appointees like late Dora Akinyuli and like Obiageli Ezekwesili aka, Madam due process, both of the Obasanjo era, who made Nigerians confident with their statements and actions; so the question is – what stinks and why do all Jonathan’s men and women stink? I think the answer is obvious and extremely DANGEROUS!

As with Boko Haram terror, this Ebola pestilence is our reward for the type of leaders we ‘select.’ Every action has a consequence. Our tolerance of evil thieves in power who cause many to die every day of poverty, suffering and corruption related violence, has a consequence. Ebola is not blocked by bulletproof and loves air planes.

May God protect Nigerians as we die from government invited and supported terror and government invited Ebola, and whatever is to come next in this era of craziness and madness.

*Dr. Peregrino Brimah; http://ENDS.ng [Every Nigerian Do Something] Email: [email protected] Twitter: @EveryNigerian*


----------

